# can anyone re-make this?



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

can anyone re-make this kit ?!

i so want it !

that is an old pic from GTP not in existance n-e-more.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*That was the Prototype....*

The kid lives in S, ORG, and I do believe he is the only one. I think it looks to much like the older SNIVICS. The hot stuff right now is the the skyline knock off anf I think the futuer will hold a tron/ new ferrari feal. But who am I to say. 

P.S. No hard flealing Lui!!!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

none taken.

i want this kit so bad.. to me it the kit i always wanted 

i need someone to re-create it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

see if GTP can make you one. or, as a retailer see if you can get GTP to make a production.


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

hey Scorchin.. where did you say that kid lived...


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: That was the Prototype....*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *The kid lives in S, ORG, and I do believe he is the only one. I think it looks to much like the older SNIVICS. The hot stuff right now is the the skyline knock off anf I think the futuer will hold a tron/ new ferrari feal. But who am I to say.
> 
> P.S. No hard flealing Lui!!!!! *


If we are thinking of the same person his name is Jay Owen. He lives in Salem, Oregon. His car is in NPM.

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march02/jayowen.shtml


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

naw i dont want GTP to make that kit.

if n-e-thing i TRY to get VIS to re-make it again.

but i dont know


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, I thought it was GTP that originally made it.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah this explins why U dont see this bumper around too much--I think its a little too much for a Sentra but it may work on a 200--but even then the style like Scorchin said is a little old and Hondaish

IM goin with the Skyline--nice and clean....

I know youve been asking about this bumper for a while Liu --It would prob. be pretty hard to get them to do this for U unless there was a great demand and I dont think there is....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea.. well ill pull some strings here and there.

more or likely i gonna go with the GTR kit without the wide body peices.

Originally it was made from VIS.

GTP just stole pix from people cars is what im guessing.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

man, I want the extreme kit myself. too bad it'll be 2 years b4 I'll have the money to do it. (after my new engine)


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

The bad thing is, that guy totaled that bumper, you might wanna find out what he did with it, maybe you can use it for a mold or something.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

he totalled that bumper?!!!?? AWW WAT !?!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *he totalled that bumper?!!!?? AWW WAT !?! *


Yup, he has pics somewhere on one of these forums of it. That thing was cracked and bent the hell up.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, I saw last summer, it was not pretty.....


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Check this out. That dude is selling his car!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1873091270

Never mind for some reason I thought it was the invader kit!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that sux up that he messed it all up


----------

